# I was bad! You guessed it!



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

So, you know the story.. You go to the lfs to buy some bloodworms for your babies and bam! You have another betta XD
Well, that's just what I did today.. I went to my favourite lfs to get some live worms (just across the road) and the owner told me he had another female from Thailand that some guy ordered but hadn't showed up for.. I knew I wasn't getting another girl for sure, so I asked him to show her to me.. He pointed at one of the bettas in the row and there under a huge bubble nest I saw a beautiful blue marble boy (ahem! read: Dream betta!) and a halfmoon to boot! He was still young so they had confused him for a girl but hey because he was a "girl" I got him half price... For once my gender confused pets worked for me! Muahahaha! He jumped out of his hand when he was bagging him but he's ok... Has some fin rot but I have him in some aq salt and tannins in my mum's old 70's tank lol! I love him! He's so active and his flare is amazing! 
*Anyway peeectures!*





































He needs a nice name too ^_^


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Awww he's cute *glares* lucky!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He. Is. ADORABLE! He's so marbley! You finally have an HM and a marble! And lookee how tiny he is! He can't be more than 3-4 months. Sooo cute!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yay for splotchy boys ^_^ I love the stripe down his face


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heeheehee thanks fishman 
I'm giddy with happiness X3
Edit: Yes! Go splotchiness! Thanks you guys he is dream betta! 
He is really tiny but it must be my luck that they thought he was a girl!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

He's pretty! Looks like he's in the middle of changing.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

AWWWWW, he's sooo cute and beautiful! I would name him Niji...its the japanese word for rainbow XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What tail do you guys think he is? Hard to tell since he's so small!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Jirothebetta said:


> AWWWWW, he's sooo cute and beautiful! I would name him Niji...its the japanese word for rainbow XD


Haha, offhand without my dictionary, I can't think of a Japanese word that means "splotchy." :-D


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Haha, offhand without my dictionary, I can't think of a Japanese word that means "splotchy." :-D


he doesn't look as greasy as mine so that theme doesn't seem to work this time 

although...now I'm kind of voting for the name Zuko since fighter had mentioned it when I was trying to name my splotchy boy, lol


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

He's so cute, he looks like he had an ink pen break on him. I love how transparent him little fins are!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

His flare is Halfmoony but I will get pics in a nicer tank to make sure 
Will he be getting darker or lighter? Or is it a mystery?
Niji is nice but considering the nutty names all my others have, he would be left out XD
Zuko... Hmmm...


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Oo, fighter, he's beautiful! You could name him Dyn-O-mite!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

You're obsessed with dynamite aren't you?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, diablo, should we be worried about you? 

I like Zuko, it's just crazy enough. And it's a total mystery on whether he will get lighter or darker or turn purple or what. Them bettas like to keep us guessing that way.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Um, I'm not I league with peaches XD zuko is a good name, I think he looks like a Mr. Floofi XD


----------



## ScarlettAngel (May 30, 2011)

He is gorgeous. What about 'Splodge' ?, pretty close to splotchy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Please no more floofis XD
Splodge is ok but I'm not sure :/


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

splodge sounds a little too close to something dirty I think >_>


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

*puts on Neil mask* Floofi!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> *puts on Neil mask* Floofi!


Lol! No!!
Yeah, it does sound like something dirty


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I still vote Zuko!
then you'll have to get another girl and name her Sandy, and I'll get another and name her Rizzo, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

We can make videos of them with Grease songs in the background XD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, now I'm thinking about editing wiggles to make it look like dancing
btw, I'm completely clueless about editing videos, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Windows Movie maker ftw! If I don't think of anything in the next 3 days or I don't get anymore names from people, He shall be Zuko or Putzie or Doody XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

But zuko is coolest .___.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah he is! lol


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

well how about Yume it means dream in jap. or musooka means dreamer since he is your dream betta..I like Yume oh and btw he is ADORABLE!!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! Yume is nice, I wont remember Musooka lol! I'll definitely think about it  And thank you!
I wish he had been paler though so I could have seen is his transistion from the start


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I had one like that he started out very pale creamy white with small blue patches he has turned nearly all blue since then


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

My Angelo already had his transformation, I think. His body is pale purple and his fins are half purple  oh well, and I came up with another name! Trix, like that Cereal...or yogurt..... Or candy bar. Woah, allot of things are named trix


----------



## GrimlockDESTROY (Jul 17, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I would just name him Splash, or Neptune lol

Marbles are so gorgeous, now i want one!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Rachael, do you have any pics? I would love to see them!m 
You too Diablo! I haven't seen this boy at all since you got him and I like Angelo personally 

Yes, I love marbles! I'm so happy finally I found one :3


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

He's so....so....marbley! Name him Marble....lol. He's awesome!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Marble would be cute but a lot of people have bettas called Marble XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Moaar pics! Because I love him! Lol!




























Oh, yeah.. What do you guys think of this red spot on his back near the top.. Is it normal? I think he must have lost a scale when he jumped from the lfs guy's hand and onto the floor.. I don't know though...


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

He's so cute


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Rocky!


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

NP!  when I saw the name Zuko I thought you ment like prince Zuko from avatar the last airbender


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I thought someone was bound to think that lol! I'll have to specify when I name him XD


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The red spot might be a lost scale or a start of a marbling to red or just a random scale that's a different color


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just hope it's something normal.. I think it must be a lost scale.. It looks like a very raw red...


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I have some pictures of him lets see


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

you new guy is sooo cute fighter  I wonder what he'll look like in a couple months, some marbles change so much.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

sorry this one is soo yucky looking but you can see how dark hes gotten


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wow, Rachael, he did change a lot! I love watching them go through their color-morph act but I've never gotten to witness it when it's a juvie growing up, just my fish changing colors under different lights etc. What a neat experience!


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

I say name him Inky since he looks like an ink pen broke on him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Inky Rinky Dinky.


----------



## mookeeful (Jul 24, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Inky Rinky Dinky.


OMG that's so cute!!! LOL


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I vote naming him Nowaki since it's got a meaning of Tsunami. ^^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm scared of Tsunamis lol!  He's too sweet to be a tsunami, he made me a bubble nest already! Hasn't even been here 24 hours yet! I love bettas and I love bubblewrap!! XD Rachael, that is some change! I can't wait to see what this guy does.. So far he has a lot of black and blue and bits of yellow and white. 
He looks like a super delta when he flares, maybe he can stretch it to HM? He also has blue, black and transparent bits in his beard :3..


























I think he's going to have a lot of middle names, I love so many of the ones you guys have given me XD


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

SO pretty! *drools*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehehe :3
I can't wait to get him a nice new tank with stuff to match his colours X)


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

why cant i find a fish like that?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I usually can't find fish like this either, some guy had asked my lfs to get him from some guy who gets Thailand stock but the guy was a no show so the lfs guy gave him to me :mrgreen: and for 1/2 price because he thought he was female! Muahahaha!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's soooo purty. He looks even more marbley than the first time I saw him!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have decided to call him Inky "Yume" Zuko.. Since I couldn't decide or think of anything else lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, I like it. Nice and long.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, I'm just gonna call him Zuko, and I'm still voting you get a Sandy


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe I'll look for a Sandy, she should be yellow or white


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

omg, it would be hilarious if you found one that was white and yellow, and then marbled up black, lmfao


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nuhhh! Now I want one like that! Tisiaaaa X(


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lmfao
well I think a pink and black one would make the best Rizzo, and no clue where I'd find a girly like that, so at least I doomed us together, lol (I would snatch up a pink and black betta so fast)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

You already have a pink and black one.. :/ Don't you?
I feel like the Indiana Jones of bettas now XD


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Kenickie has kind of a pinkish iridescence but I wouldn't really call him pink, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ah but still, pink is pink 
Btw your puppy is staring at me XD


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

he is awesome


----------



## Kaoru (Jul 28, 2011)

He's really pretty, especially the blue  And I know you already decided on the name but I really liked the idea of it being Yume for various reasons. One primarily because he is your "dream" betta, so it would be rather appropriate and the way he is kinda transparent, blue and black makes me think of how dreams are like, though it may just be me who does. Anyways, congrats on finally finding a marble


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you! 
I wanted to put Yume in there somewhere so he has a really long name now hehe, you can see it in my sig.. I couldn't decide lol!


----------



## Kaoru (Jul 28, 2011)

HRHH Zomg the First XD? I think that one is longer haha


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Awwww...He's so damn cute!!!!!! lol! ^_^ I love the marblely! I'd name him Tico...IDK why though...lol!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tico is cute! I'm keeping it in my name pile for a future betta 
Yes but his name is just Zomg, the rest is his title lol!


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

His title, lol. In that case, Diablo is the Supreme Overlord of Taco-Eating Ninjas XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Why tacos?


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

CAUSE TACOS ARE AWESOME!!!!!! Sorry for yelling


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I've never had a taco so I can't say.. :/ I love enchiladas though


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Cheese enchiladas, my fav. Okay, stop. If we keep going now this thread will be about food and I'm already hungry as it is. XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Tacos and enchiladas are my favorite food.


----------

